# Sustanon 250 (First Cycle)



## Michael (Dj) (Sep 2, 2008)

I have always been a natural builder up until a few months ago when i just seemed to stagnate in terms of gains. I changed my diet, Always tried shocking my body into growth from different routines but nothing seemed to work. Most noticeably in my chest so i decided to go on a cycle.

Now i have the stuff and am going to cycle pretty much straight away. I have done as much research as i can and asked some people who i know have used steroids before i just wanna know what i will expect from this and if pct is really necessary? As i have been told with a low dosage like this maybe i won't?


Here's my current stats......


1) Age - 21
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat - 15.2 Stone @ 9% BF
3) Years of Consistant Training experience - 3/ 4
4) Previous Cycle experience - None
5) Training routine and Diet

Routine Split Is Currently

Money - Chest/ Biceps
Tuesday - Shoulders/ Traps
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday - Back/ Triceps
Friday - Quads/ Hams/ Calves/ Glutes


My Diet's Breakdown is....

Cal - 3600
Pro - 300 - 330g
Carbs - 500g
Fats - 60g


6) Cycle Goals

To put on as much lean mass as possible and to see how my body reacts to this new addition to my program. 


Hope thats enough info for you guys.


I am taking the sus once a week.... It's Sustanon 250 in 1ml ampules.


Also, Would i need PCT?.... With a low dosage like this?, If so.. what do you recommend, Clomid, Nolvadex?



Thanks for your time.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 2, 2008)

You say you're doing one injection per week? How much...1ml, 2ml?

IMO you should run 2 pins EW @ 1ml per.


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah its 1ml a week.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't waste your time with 1ml EW. Bump it to 1ml 2 x EW.


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there any particular reason for this?


----------



## largepkg (Sep 2, 2008)

250mgs per week isn't enough test to make a large difference. As a general rule most suggest 500mgs test per week for the beginner and you can adjust from there.

Can you gain on 250mgs? Sure, but that's only approximately 3 times what the body produces naturally and remember you'll be shutting your natural test down so wouldn't you want to make it as productive as possible?


----------



## KineticKid (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm also planin on taking sus 250. At 500mgs per week do you think you would need pct?


----------



## FATagain (Sep 2, 2008)

PCT is an absolute must if you want your nuts.


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Sep 3, 2008)

largepkg said:


> 250mgs per week isn't enough test to make a large difference. As a general rule most suggest 500mgs test per week for the beginner and you can adjust from there.
> 
> Can you gain on 250mgs? Sure, but that's only approximately 3 times what the body produces naturally and remember you'll be shutting your natural test down so wouldn't you want to make it as productive as possible?




Ok. Thanks for your advice man its really appreciated!

I am going to listen and get some more and do it 2 times a week at 500ml a week.  I'll let you know how i get on.


Lastely. For pct would clomid be adequate? If so when should i start taking it?, How often (Daily?) and for what duration? (4 Weeks?)



Thanks again!


----------



## largepkg (Sep 3, 2008)

I much prefer Nolva over clomid for basic PCT. Run the nolva at 60/50/40/20mgs for 4 weeks starting 10 days after your last injection and you should be fine. Also, I would keep some nolva on hand during your cycle in case potential sides come up. If they do, run 20mgs per day until PCT.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 3, 2008)

Always do a PCT. Sustanon is difficult to come off and time PCT right, so I recommend staying on the nolva for a long time.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Pirate, I figured with the different esthers involved 10 days would be about right to start but why run longer than 4 weeks? The longest half life in that mix shouldn't be anymore than 12-14 days right?


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great info guys. I'll be getting some nolva asap then. And keep a watchful eye on any sides that might come up....

I'll use all this info and let you know how i get on.


----------



## Eagle1001 (Sep 3, 2008)

first sustanon cycle 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hi there, i just joined and wanted some sound advice for guidance on my first cycle.
im 30, currently weigh 10.5 stones, 5 feet 7.
Been working out for 9 years naturally and got from 9 stone to 13 stone, but in the process i put on too much bf-24%.
I have leaned out since then with heavy cardio sessions aided by a clean diet. 12% bf
I have tried many supplements over the past 9 years and have been studying the use of aas , some thoughts on my cycle would be most beneficial , as much as you can read from the book, real life experience of taking aas is what i need now.
weeks 1-3- dbol 25mg a day to kick start gains and strength with milk thistle tabs
weeks1-9- 25o sust ew
pct-2 weeks after last injection-
clomid and nolvadex 

Your thoughts ? how much can i expect to gain and keep from this cycle with a strict diet of 3500-4000 calories a day- mix of complex carbs, fruit, chicken, fish , egg, rice and pasta, potato and oats every day.

some say i would keep a stone, others say 2 stone....??


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 3, 2008)

Hate to throw a monkey wrench in the fan but after several sust cycles I decided it sucked.  Prop became my test of choice since it got test levels up faster.  The fast acting esters in sust are nominal.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 3, 2008)

Agreed, but prop = Oweyyy...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 3, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Agreed, but prop = Oweyyy...



After a few cycles with suspension, prop turned into a piece of cake. lol


----------



## MuscleSportMag (Sep 6, 2008)

You'll hear suggestions for Sust to use EOD or even ED. While that may be excessive for a beginner, it could also be used 2X a week (example - Monday and Thurs) for a total of 500 mgs each week. If you start out with a 20cc bottle, you can do a 10-week cycle. 

PCT is suggested after every cycle.


----------



## KungFu (Sep 8, 2008)

My first cycle was sus 2 times a week 250mg each time.
21lb added kept 18 after pct.


----------



## KineticKid (Sep 9, 2008)

Did you happen to experience any sides while you were on it? From what i have read sus isnt all that bad for sides, but im still just trien to learn all that i can before taking it. Is it still okay to take NO Shotgun and creatine and other over the counter supplements while on cycle?


----------



## Michael (Dj) (Sep 11, 2008)

MuscleSportMag said:


> You'll hear suggestions for Sust to use EOD or even ED. While that may be excessive for a beginner, it could also be used 2X a week (example - Monday and Thurs) for a total of 500 mgs each week. If you start out with a 20cc bottle, you can do a 10-week cycle.
> 
> PCT is suggested after every cycle.




I have it in 1ml ampules. Same thing though. My cycle wont be lasting that long.

I am really just wanting to see how my body reacts to these new compounds. 

I couldnt afford nolvadex (Yes i have many bills to pay ), So i opted for the slightly cheaper clomid. And will be taking 50mg daily for 2 weeks then 10 mg daily for 2 weeks.


this any good?


----------

